# Girl shoots gun instructor with a full auto Uzzi



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

http://metro.co.uk/2014/08/27/horri...i-at-gun-range-after-going-full-auto-4847129/


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Terrible!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

How do you comfort a 9 year old enough for her to emotionally recover something like this?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Obviously, my heart goes out to all involved, but I have to ask... Why would anyone pay to have their 9 year old shoot an Uzi? Especially one who hasn't yet mastered the basics of rifle marksmanship (note: do 9 year olds ever "master" anything?) IMHO, 9 year olds are enthralled by air guns! Full auto sub-compact machine guns and 3rd grade need not coincide. The same goes for hunting- 9 year olds are thrilled to get to tag along, they don't need to be pulling triggers in the field.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Minimally she should have never had more than 2 rounds in the magazine at this point. Without being there its hard to not fall into the trap of "arm chair critic" and "what they should have done...", but no matter how you slice it, its a tragedy.


-DallanC


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

This will end up being fodder for the Anti's. Sad Story!


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

OKEE said:


> This will end up being fodder for the Anti's. Sad Story!


As it should! Want to see a serious attempt at gun restriction? Keep doing things that you are arguably constitutionally entitled to do- but which any grown-up would recognize as S-T-U-P-I-D! Instead of writing blank checks to the NRA (which once upon a time had a reasonable gun-safety program) you should call out range operators who permit this kind of jack-assery.

This was nothing but stupid, all the way around. Kind of hard to argue that gun owners are responsible people when this sort of thing happens and we don't all say "a child should never have access to automatic firearms." Someone's commitment to "principle" just cost you a ton of gun-rights influence, to say nothing of the psychological damage done to such a young girl. Is that fair to the vast majority of gun owners? Grow-up! Since when is life fair?

Know what else is crazy? This has happened before!

http://abcnews.go.com/US/father-christopher-bizilj-died-firing-uzi-urged-son/story?id=12565132


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

This indeed is a sad and most terrible story. I have to agree somewhat with Trooper on this. Burgers and Bullets will most likely get a hefty suit and will for sure lose an automatic weapon as it will be take in to the evidence room. I would bet that the parents signed a limited liability release, however the instructor's family will most likely file suit on both parties. The instructor should have known from any type of training that you never try and control any automatic weapon from a removable magazine and especially from the very bottom of the magazine. I feel sick for all involved and can sympathize with the gun community as to what is next...
Big


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Trooper said:


> As it should! Want to see a serious attempt at gun restriction? Keep doing things that you are arguably constitutionally entitled to do- but which any grown-up would recognize as S-T-U-P-I-D! Instead of writing blank checks to the NRA (which once upon a time had a reasonable gun-safety program) you should call out range operators who permit this kind of jack-assery.
> 
> This was nothing but stupid, all the way around. Kind of hard to argue that gun owners are responsible people when this sort of thing happens and we don't all say "a child should never have access to automatic firearms." Someone's commitment to "principle" just cost you a ton of gun-rights influence, to say nothing of the psychological damage done to such a young girl. Is that fair to the vast majority of gun owners? Grow-up! Since when is life fair?
> 
> ...


Are you serious? What law could conceivably have stopped this from happening?

Everyone who takes a new person shooting accepts some risk that the new person will make a mistake. If you want to let a 9 year old shoot an Uzi, fine but you better take reasonable precautions to prevent accidents. If you don't, you die and you ruin a kid's life.

Who gets to decide how old you have to be to shoot a full auto Uzi? Then ho gets to decide how old you have to be to shoot a high powered rifle?

It's not an issue of principle, it's an issue of what has become uncommon sense.

What's despicable is people who use tragedy to further their political goals. How far we have fallen when our personal liberties are sold for the warm fuzzy of perceived safety.

Give me liberty or give me death has become give me some perceived safety and I'll give you my liberty.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

I feel bad for all involved. This poor girl will for sure suffer for some time over this.

For me if the parents want to allow their child to shoot a full auto weapon, that's fine, how about trying to limit it to a prone position (business owners decision)? Or maybe even someting on a tri-pod? To stand offhand? Poor choice by the business owner. 

In the occupied state, if your child can pass the hunter's safety course you are allowed to chase waterfowl and upland game, no big game. I have no problem taking a 10 year old to the blind and monitor them while they try and whack a bird with their 410. I would never cut them loose and shoot next to them however.

Again, i feel bad for all involved...but no more laws please.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I hate legislated rules and guidelines that infringe on gun rights, cause they don't work in a lot of instances but not every kid has a responsible parent. What choice does a nine year old have when handed a fully auto weapon? I feel bad for the instructor and families affected but I am so thankful that the kid wasn't killed. Reckless and child endangerment if you ask me. I don't want to take any rights away from allowing parents to decide most things but I wouldn't mind some more safety courses before shooting, like a permit or safety certification, just like hunting and what not. Yeah it might be a hassle for responsible parents and shooters but not every kid has a responsible parent. I think most of us are lucky and we were taken out shooting by responsible parents/mentors.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

No. Freaking. Way.

Such a sad story. But what were they thinking?!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Totally messed up. There are already laws addressing this very issue - owning fully automatic weapons are already restricted. This was at a local range, where you basically rent the automatic weapons. This was in as controlled shooting environment as you'll find at any range. This wasn't ******** out in the boonies shooting things up. This event just demonstrates a few things to me. First, there is no legislating around stupid. Second, I'm not sure why the instructor would ever take hands off of that weapon at all in this situation. And third, sucks for the families involved. No matter how much stupid is behind a preventable tragedy, someone is still dead, and some little girl became a killer. And that is horrible.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Totally messed up. There are already laws addressing this very issue - owning fully automatic weapons are already restricted. This was at a local range, where you basically rent the automatic weapons. This was in as controlled shooting environment as you'll find at any range. This wasn't ******** out in the boonies shooting things up. This event just demonstrates a few things to me. First, there is no legislating around stupid. Second, I'm not sure why the instructor would ever take hands off of that weapon at all in this situation. And third, sucks for the families involved. No matter how much stupid is behind a preventable tragedy, someone is still dead, and some little girl became a killer. And that is horrible.


It was in a controlled environment but who is doing the controlling? and what certification was involved in the training for said controller? If I were at a range and an instructor wanted to have my niece shoot a full auto, I would immediately know better than to let that happen. But to these parents, they were obviously clueless and thought the instructor knew what he was doing. Maybe some more training involved in order to be such an instructor? I just don't understand what instructor wouldn't think of recoil being an issue with an auto setting? mainly because this has happened before.... Terrible tragedy. and this little girl is fortunate to be alive but I can't even imagine the trauma that will stay with this kid.


----------

